# Apartment Like Kampung Warisan



## dioscuri (May 3, 2013)

Hello fellow expat,

I'm looking for Condo/Apartment that look like Kampung Warisan, where they have trees, and the natural setting etc. The thing is, we visited some of the unit there, but we don't like the furniture, and we don't like the layout. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

